# Starting Ogres?



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello people, I am thinking about starting my first Warhammer Fantasy army and have fallen in love with the Ogres miniatures range. I was wondering how good they are for beginners and how well they will do at Border Patrol as that is the size game we play at school.
Thanks, Solitaire


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the ogres are a brilliant army although they struggle at slightly lower points games due to their high costs but in the smaller games the bulls are as good as any of the cheaper troops you face. their biggest weaknesses are their poor weaponskill and the fact that even though they are huge they only have the same toughness as a ghoul or an orc and it costs a fortune to give them meaningful armour saves. leadbelchers can be really good 
but are fragile and a bit hit and miss bulls are best kept cheap and iron guts better are quite reliable gnoblars are better than they seem but careful positioning to avoid the overrun which ignores fear the only real bad thing for me is the magic items but thats just my preferences and the gorger rules are to easily exploited


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't know much about how ogres work on the table but I do know that they are very cheap to get a decent sized force up and running. You could make a border patrol (possibly more) out of the battalion box.

I'll come back with a list when I've consulted my friends.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Probably one of the worst choices for a beginner in my opinion.

As already stated before, ogres have difficulties at low points costs, and particularly with low leadership.

You can get almost 1000pts out of the battalion set, and thats noteven worrying about the gnoblars.

The main reason you shouldn't start with ogres is they will not give you a good basic grasp of Warhammer's basic mechanics. Things like rank bonus, cavalry, missile troops and war machines are all virtually non existent in an ogre army.

A better choice IMO would be to start a different army, one that will give you a good indication to the game's basic concepts, and add ogre mercenaries to this army. Thisway you can still include ogres in your collection.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmmmm, while I understand what your saying Panda I have looked at the other armies miniatures ranges and, unlike in 40k, the Ogres are the only army to make me go 'wow'. This leads me to think that I may not even do a second Warhammer army. I am also quite a bad and slow painter and think that a dozen Ogres and 20 odd Gnoblars will be easier to paint than the massed hordes of Skaven that in my mind have come a very distant second to the Ogres.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Fair enough mate. I can understand the love for the ogre models, and the slowness of painting. They are both the exact reasons i'm currently painting ogres.


----------

